# Fliegenfischen an der Lenne



## ichtyo (12. Februar 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich hätte gerne ein paar Info`s von Euch was das Fliegenfischen an der Lenne betrifft - von Hagen bis ......!?!
Lasst mal hören, wie es mit Tagesscheinen aussieht, wo sie zu bekommen sind usw.!!!

Danke schon mal im Voraus #6

Gruß ichtyo

E Pluribus unum


----------



## Farina (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lenne*

Hallo,

ich habe früher sehr oft die Lenne bei Nachrodt befischt.

Ich konnte bis im Jahr 2006 eigentlich regelmäßig BAFO und Äschen fangen. Es gab Ausnahmefische bis 47 cm, jedoch überwiegten 30 cm Fische.

Trotzdem hat es mir an der Lenne eigentlich immer Spaß gemacht. Im letzten Jahr war ich einmal im Mai und im September dort, beide Male Nullnummern. Kein Zupfer, jedoch jede Menge Kormorane.

Karten bekommst du an der Tankstelle in Nachrodt (Es gibt nur eine)

TL Farina


----------



## ichtyo (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lenne*

Hi Farina,
ich komme aus Hattingen an der Ruhr, zwischen Essen und Bochum, kannst Du mir sagen wie ich da hin komme und wie weit es ca. ist!!??

Gruß ichtyo


----------



## ichtyo (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lenne*

Hi Leute,
wollte nicht aufdringlich erscheinen, dachte aber, dass es noch Mehrere von Euch gibt, die schon mal an der Lenne die Fliege werfen.....

Gruß ichtyo

errare humanum est


----------



## ulliulli (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lenne*

Hallo Ichtyo!
Habe gerade erst deinen Beitrag gelesen.
Ich komme aus Essen und habe seit ca. 3 Jahren auch das FF für mich entdeckt.Da im Pott das FF in der Ruhr auf Döbel zwar ganz witzig ist, aber ich auch mal ne Trutte fangen wollte, habe ich auch schon wie der Wilde recherchiert und bin dabei auf nen Angelladen in BO gestossen (www.angelkiste.de).
Dort kannst du Tageskarten für die Lenne etc. beziehen. Habe die Lenne leider bis heute noch nicht angetestet, werde dies aber im Frühjahr machen.
Gruss Ulli


----------



## Torsten Rühl (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lenne*

Dieser Bericht

http://www.flyfisher-niederrhein.de/lennebericht.htm

ist über den Abschnitt in Lennestadt-Gleierbrück.
Der ist im Besitz von Thomas Ramail.
Äschen wird man dort keine fangen doch alles andere ist wirklich gut. Einziger Haken an der Sache: 20 Euro für die Tageskarte.
Nicht jeder ist bereit das zu bezahlen. Doch man hat seine Ruhe da pro Tag nur 4 Angler einen Schein bekommen.


----------



## ichtyo (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lenne*



ulliulli schrieb:


> Hallo Ichtyo!
> Habe gerade erst deinen Beitrag gelesen.
> Ich komme aus Essen und habe seit ca. 3 Jahren auch das FF für mich entdeckt.Da im Pott das FF in der Ruhr auf Döbel zwar ganz witzig ist, aber ich auch mal ne Trutte fangen wollte, habe ich auch schon wie der Wilde recherchiert und bin dabei auf nen Angelladen in BO gestossen (www.angelkiste.de).
> Dort kannst du Tageskarten für die Lenne etc. beziehen. Habe die Lenne leider bis heute noch nicht angetestet, werde dies aber im Frühjahr machen.
> Gruss Ulli



Hi Ulliulli,

unglaublich, irgentwann stößt man als " Pott`ler " auf ein und die selben Sachen!!! In der Angelkiste, Inh. Hansmann, war ich auch schon öfter, bin aber nie auf die Idee gekommen, nach Tageskarten für die Lenne zu fragen.....aber werde es natürlich mal ausprobieren, Danke schon mal!!
Übrigens, eben erwähnter Herr Hansmann soll ein sehr bekannter Fliegenfischer sein...!!!

Gruß ichtyo

Alea jacta est


----------



## ichtyo (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lenne*



Torsten Rühl schrieb:


> Dieser Bericht
> 
> http://www.flyfisher-niederrhein.de/lennebericht.htm
> 
> ...



Jo Torsten,

das sieht ja mal genial aus!! Kann man denn dort auch über diese Adresse den Tagesschein reservieren!?

Astrein, danke #6#6

Gruß ichtyo


carpe diem


----------



## Torsten Rühl (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lenne*

unter dieser Adresse kannst du die Tagesschein reservieren.
Ein Örtchen weiter in Saalhausen bekommt man auch Karten für ein Lennestück.
Karten bekommt man bei der Stadtinfo.


----------



## suz (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lenne*

Hallo ichtyo,

habe schon des öfteren an der lenne bei nachrodt gefischt. ist immer wieder schön dort, allerdings sind die bestände nicht mehr mit denen von vor 10 jahren zu vergleichen. meine gastkarte hole ich immer beim hansmann. er hat auch immer den einen oder anderen tipp auf lager welche fliege wo und wie.
ausnahme fisch letztes jahr war eine wunderschön gezeichnete bachforelle von 53 cm. hatte aber seltenheitswert sonst immer so um die 20-30 cm fische. soll auch schöne barben dort geben, leider selber noch keine gefangen.

ansonsten bin ich an der ruhr unterwegs (asv henrichshütte).

hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen, wenn noch fragen sind einfach pn an mich.

gruß suz und tl


----------



## Camouflage (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lenne*

Hi Jungs,
das wird hier ja zu nem richtigen Ruhrpottfliegenfischer threat 
Bin schon des öfteren an der Lenne gewesen,ist schon ganz witzig,so zwischendurch...
In der Angelkiste bekommt man eigentlich immer ne top Beratung,ebenso findet man auf der HP auch div. Infos zu Ausgabestellen für Lennekarten und die Strecken.
Für die von Thorsten angesprochene Strecke kannst und solltest Du dich beim Thomas unter der auf dessen HP angegebenen Handynummer anmelden.
Unter der Festnetznummer landet man wohl im Hotel der Familie und der Sohnemann ist meist nicht so auf dem laufenden,was Reservierungen von anderen FLiFischern an dieser Lennestrecke angeht.
Bei weiteren Fragen,PN,oder hier posten.
Lieben Gruß,
Nils


----------



## kof (1. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lenne*

ola.

ich fange das fliegenfischen jetzt auch an.

bin aus bochum.

wenn es in der region ein paar leutz gibt, die lust auf ein gemeinsames fischen haben (gerne am rhein), dann meldet euch.

cheers
marc


----------



## suz (2. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lenne*

hallo zusammen.

also ich hätte schon lust auf gemeinsammes fischen...

was sagen den ichtyo und camouflage dazu?

ich selber kenne mich am rhein nicht aus. geht da was mit der fliege?

vielleicht eher was hier bei uns, wenn das wetter irgendwann mal besser wird.... mistwetter :e 

bin mal gespannt ob daraus was wird....

tl suz


----------



## ichtyo (2. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lenne*

Hi Leute,
muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, ich war bis dato noch nicht am Rhein um die Rute zu schwingen, er soll aber ein wahres Eldorado sein (...für`s gesamte fischen!!).

Gruß ichtyo

Argumentum baculinum


----------



## suz (2. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lenne*

Hallo leutz,

das mit eldorado hört sich ja gut an.
da ich dort auch noch nicht gefischt habe, wäre doch nett wenn kof mal sagen kann was wir fürn wetter/wasserstand/fliegenmuster brauchen. halt was man so wissen sollte.
vielleicht treffen wir uns vorher mal zum binden/werfen, sozusagen als vorbereitung und zum kennenlernen.

tl suz


----------



## kof (3. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lenne*

ola,

vielleicht sollte man hieraus nen generellen ruhrpott fli-fi thread machen?!

ich kenne den rhein ein bisschen, bin aber absoluter fliegenfisch rookie. wenn ich euch sage, wie wir das ganze angehen sollen ... oh weia ;-)

aber vielleicht findet sich ja wer, der am rhein fliegenfischt und auch lust hat, einzusteigen. 

am kanal soll´s mit der fliege auch gut gehen.

treffe samstag wen, der nen guten einblick hat.

bin übrigens aus dem süden bochums, können gerne mal nen meet & greet abreissen und dann mal was schnacken.
hattingen ist nen steinwurf weg.

cheers
marc


----------



## ichtyo (4. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lenne*

Hi Marc,

wo genau ist der Süden Bochum`s???

Linden??


Gruß ichtyo


----------



## Camouflage (4. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lenne*

Hi Jungs,
ich wär auch sofort dabei  #6
müssten uns halt nur mal auf nen termin einigen,an dem man sich im Vorfeld mal trifft um das ein oder andere zu besprechen...
am rhein hab ich bisher auch nur 3 mal mit der fliege gefischt,aber vielleicht meldet sich ja thosten nochmal zu wort,
er kennt sich da ja ziemlich gut aus....
oder besucht doch mal seine hp ...
da sollten sicher auch n paar infos zu finden sein.
diese woche hab ich noch heute,fr. und so. zeit...
ansonsten macht nen anderen zeitnahen vorschlag 
morgen nachmittag bin ich übrigens mit nem freund am RHK n bissal wedeln,...
LG
nils


----------



## kof (4. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lenne*

@ichtyo: grenze eppendorf / oberdahlhausen...

@ cmouflage & others... schlagt mal was vor.


----------



## Camouflage (5. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lenne*

Sonntag???
LG
Nils


----------



## kof (5. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lenne*

sonntag könnte gehen.. kläre das.

habe allerdings noch kein gerät... werfen üben und so fiele daher bei mir aus, sollte das SO was werden.


----------



## Camouflage (5. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lenne*

Hi Jungs,
kann gerne n paar Gerten,Rollen und div. Schnüre mitbringen...
Daran solls nun wirklich nicht scheitern ;-)
Sonntag wäre super...


----------



## ichtyo (5. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lenne*

Hi Jungs,

muß Euch leider enttäuschen, aber am Sonntag bin ich wieder in meinem Flifi - Kurs - www.wurftreff.de !!! Den kann ich einfach nicht verpassen, nette Leute, gute Lehrer und viel Spass!!
Aber ich schließe mich gerne mal ein anderes Mal an!!!!!

Gruß ichtyo


Quod capita tot sensus


----------



## suz (5. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lenne*

hi jungs, 

ich könnte am sonntag auch (für nen par stunden, sonst ärger mit der family). 
bleibt nur die fragen wann und wo. 
würde einfach mal nen vorschlag machen: 
sonntag gegen 10:00 uhr unterhalb (flußabwärts) der Ruhrbrücke (B51). haben wir ne große wiese und viel platz (die kühe sind zur zeit noch nicht da).
würde evt. auch noch 1-2 leute mitbringen. 
wetter sieht für sonntag nicht so toll aus, regen 3-5 l/m² 89% wahrscheinlichkeit.
vielleicht lieber eine woche nach hinten schieben....

was meint ihr dazu?

tl suz

ps: hoffe das wird was, würd mich freuen )


----------



## kof (6. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lenne*

ola,

sonntag 10:00 könnte aus meiner sicht passen.

bin soweit wasserfest, nur bei schneetreiben sollten wir das ganze ggfs was nach hinten verlegen ;-)

location klingt ok.

cheers


----------



## suz (6. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lenne*

hört sich ja gut an...
was meinst du camouflage?
nochjemand der im regen nen bissel wedeln möchte?
vielleicht ist petrus ja gnädig gestimmt 

tl suz


----------



## Torsten Rühl (6. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lenne*

Na dann meld ich mich mal.
Gegen ein kleines Treffen am Rhein hätte ich auch nichts.
Generell ist das Frühjahr sehr gut doch zur Zeit ist Land unter.
Am kommenden Freitagabend 14.März ist aber auch wieder Stammtisch am Niederrhein wo jeder kommen kann der will.
Dort wird sich auch kräftig ausgetauscht und Ruten ausprobiert.

Gruss Torsten


----------



## ichtyo (6. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lenne*

Tach Jungens,
 dat Wetter am Wochenend` soll so wat von bescheiden wärn, wär` ächt daffür, et auffen 16.3.08 zu vaschieben - oda wat!?

Soviel zum Pott threat.....

Was meint Ihr...?

Gruß ichtyo

Ipso facto


----------



## kof (6. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lenne*

also ich kann sowohl jetzt SO, als auch am 16.03.

macht was aus, ich hänge mich da ran.

ggfs findet sich ja für den 14.03. ne delegation für den flifistammtisch von herrn rühl?!

cheers


----------



## suz (6. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lenne*

nabend

na dann würd ich doch sagen warten wir auf besseres wetter und freuen uns auf den 16.03.08. 

am 14.03.08 kann ich leider nicht 


tl suz


----------



## Camouflage (8. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lenne*

Hey Jungs,
mir ist das gleich,
16. wär ok.
dann kann ich ja heute abend schön feiern gehn |rolleyes und morgen ausschlafen....
Gut das Torsten den Stammtisch angesprochen hat,...
Hätte es sonst total verpennt...
Wird sicher lustig,so kurz vorm Beginn der Saison 
Freu mich schon...
LG
Nils


----------



## kof (9. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lenne*

zum 16.03.

wer hat denn was an tackle, das mitgebracht werden könnte?

bin auf der suche nach einer #8, 9" zum fischen an rhein und küste, sowie einer klasse 6, 9" als allrounder, würde gerne mal dies´& das probewerfen.

finde die guideline LPXeRS todgeil, hat vllt. jemand sowas rumfliegen? alternativ vllt die echo2 ruten, oder ne vision GT4?

merci & gruss


----------



## ichtyo (9. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lenne*

Yo folks,

wie isset, wenn Wetter und alles andere mitspielt, dann machen wir den 16.3. jetzt mal fest, oder!?
Beim letzten Mal stand doch irgentwie fest, dass man sich auf der Wiese beim Campingplatz Stolle hinter der Hattinger Ruhrbrücke trifft!?! Belassen wir es doch dabei, oder!?!

Als dann, tight lines

cu ichtyo


Panem et circenses


----------



## kof (9. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lenne*

suz hat nen treffpunkt flussab der B51 in hattingen vorgeschlagen. geht für mich genauso iO, wie oberhalb.

unterhalb liegt es etwas geschützter, vllt von vorteil, wenn windig.

ist 10:00 morgens ok?


----------



## Torsten Rühl (9. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lenne*

Sorry Jungs aber am 16. hat mein Sohn geburtstag da kann ich nicht kommen. Aber man sieht sich bestimmt an einem anderen termin.


----------



## suz (9. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lenne*

hallo zusammen,

halten wir den 16.03 fest, Uhrzeit 10:00 uhr oder lieber später mir egal. 
würde aber lieber die wiese unterhalb der ruhrbrücke auf der hattinger seite nutzen, als bei stolle.
jemand zufällig im asv henrichshütte oder jahreskarte? dann könnten wir danach doch noch ne runde fischen? 
wegen ruten habe ne 5-6 und ne 8, kann ich ja mitbringen...

tl suz


----------



## kof (10. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lenne*

@suz:

gibts eigentlich bereiche, in denen man in hattingen als inhaber einer tageskarte vernünftig fischen kann, oder sind die interessanten stellen vereinsmitgliedern vorbehalten?!

würde mir ggfs ne tageskarte besorgen.

cheers


----------



## ichtyo (10. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lenne*

Jo, das würde mich auch mal interessieren, denn soweit ich weiß, ist die Strecke vom Vereinsheim bis zum Sack für Tagesscheininhaber, aber lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren!!!

Gruß ichtyo


Ab initio


----------



## fritte (10. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lenne*

servus,

jetzt mische ich mich auch mal mit ein.
Also was Suz geschrieben hatte, war ja unterhalb der Brücke, da kann man auch mit dem normalen Tagesschein angeln.
Nur nicht auf der Seite die von den Bäumen behangen sind ( rechte Seite für Vereinsmitglieder)
Man könnte zwar auch weiter oberhalb gehen, doch ist man dort weiter eingeschrenkt was die freien strecken betrifft.
Gerade wenn Ihr bzw. ich schließe mich mal an, das Werfen üben wollen, sollten wir es dort unten machen, denn dort sind nicht ganz so viele Leute wie weiter oben und man steht dort immer noch etwas geschützter.
Leute aber nicht lachen, werde dann das erste mal meine Rute selber in die Hand nehmen und das werfen üben. Also habt gedult mit einem absoluten anfänger.


----------



## flyfisher Günni (11. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lenne*

Hallo erstmal,
ich habe von kof von euch und euren Fliegenfischeraktivitäten gehört. Bin selbst seit über 30 Jahren Mitglied im ASV Henrichshütte und fische dort schon seit vielen Jahren ausschließlich mit der Fliege. Ich konnte schon schöne Fische in der Ruhr mit der Fliege fangen.

Gerne komme ich auch am 16.3., um mit euch ein wenig zu plaudern, zu "wedeln" und natürlich mit der Fliege zu fischen.
Bis dann
Günni


----------



## flyfisher Günni (11. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lenne*

Hallo Leute,
ich bin´s nochmal und möchte euch zum Basisthema "Fliegenfischen an der Lenne" noch einige Tipps geben.
Schaut bitte einmal auf folgende Website:
http://www.fliegenfischen-deutschland.de
Dort  habe ich im FD-Forum unter der Rubrik "Fliegenfischen national" einige Infos zur Lenne veröffentlicht.

Auf dieser Website findet ihr unter "Aktuelles" auch noch einen Tipp über eine mögliche Mitgliedschaft in einem kleinen Angelverein im Warburger Land (ca. 140 km von Bochum entfernt). Der Verein hat wunderschöne Gewässer zum Fliegenfischen in einer herrlichen Landschaft.

Viele herzliche Grüße aus Bochum
Günni


----------



## ichtyo (11. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lenne*

Yo folks,

mein Schwager und Schwägerin haben sich angesagt und kommen am Freitag aus Jena zu Besuch!! Wenn ich Näheres weiß, von wegen Sonntag, dann melde ich mich nochmal!?! OK?

Hoffentlich klappt es....!!

Gruß ichtyo


Ergo sum, qui sum


----------



## kof (11. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lenne*

sollten wir nicht mal den thread hier aus dem lenne thread separieren?

titel: flifitreff hattingen oder sowas?


----------



## ichtyo (11. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lenne*

Warum nicht, coole idea!!!
cu ichtyo


E pluribus unum


----------



## ichtyo (11. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lenne*

So, wir können uns getz unter Flifi - treff Hattingen begucken...


Gruß ichtyo



Mach`getz ma aus, muss noch ma`wech!!!!


----------

